# Intermittent rear wiper modded to constant sweep



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a recent problem with the intermittent part of the sweep function of the rear wiper. It would sweep 20 degrees, stop, sweep some more, stop, over and over again. It would take about 30 to 45 seconds to make one sweep. The wash & wipe cycle would work OK. I ended up switching the gray and brown wires at the wiper control module mounted on the wiper motor. I now have constant rear wiper action and the washer still works. The intermittent function is now gone. It self parks to wherever you shut the switch off during the sweep cycle, but can be made to side park with timing of where the blade is at the time of switch shut off. A compromise, but a cheap fix overall. This mod is for my '00 XJ, but may work on '97 - '01 and possibly others. Since I spend about as much time in reverse as drive while plowing, I feel the constant sweep action is overall a better fit for plowing.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My rear wiper dont have no stinking intermittent... I use a relay to slave rear wiper to the front.


----------

